# Tucker - a kitty in need in Southern Ontario



## Muzby (Jan 9, 2008)

A good friend of mine has this stray living around her house. A tux gentleman, who loves to love.

Recently, their family took him to the vet for a checkup, and found he is FeLV+. They can't risk their other kitties, but they want a home for him before the -30C winter.

If anyone thinks they may be able to help, please contact me.

PICS! (The bald patch in the pics is where they took blood, and the third picture is a collage of him rolling around on her feet, his favourite thing ever!)


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I dont know who could help in your area but had to comment what a handsome guy he is. My heart goes out to him. I hope something works out for the good for him. I have a weakness when it comes to tuxys.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

He's a nice looking man. If they can't find a home form him can they make him a small heated outdoor area (like a dog house)? I know that is not optimal, but better than nothing.


----------



## PeaceLoveRescue (Feb 15, 2008)

I'm sending you a PM.

What sub group is his FeLV?


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

When I saw that there was a kitteh in need in Southern Ontario, I got excited, thinking you were talking about Ontario, *California* because that's where I live...but alas, my heart is broken. You meant Southern Ontario, *Canada*...

excuse me while I go sit in Jeanie's corner with the cobwebs and pout.


----------



## Muzby (Jan 9, 2008)

Oh! I'm sorry! 

I always forget there is Ontario's elsewhere. Geography was -never- my strong suit.

Now I feel all bad I made you sit in the corner and pout... hmm.. would it make you feel any better if I told you we may have a foster home for him?


----------



## PeaceLoveRescue (Feb 15, 2008)

I never knew there was an Ontario California. Shows how much I paid attention in school, lol.


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

aww, poor guy. hes so handsome  I hope he doesnt have to suffer too much 

and yeah, i only learned recently that theres an ontario in the states too, being in ontario canada i never thought twice about it.


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

Kelly wrote



> would it make you feel any better if I told you we may have a foster home for him?


Tell us more! Where is he going?

seashell


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

that would be such great news if he had a foster home to take him! Yes do tell!


----------



## Muzby (Jan 9, 2008)

You'd have to ask Lilac for more info.  I was just the email-passer-onner. :lol:


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Moved to cats in need.


----------



## Muzby (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks Z! Sorry I didnt put it in the right section.


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

No worries 8)


----------



## PeaceLoveRescue (Feb 15, 2008)

There's no promises of course that this will work out but at least we can say we tried. There's a few places around here that might be able to help her, so everyone keep fingers and paws crossed! 

I'd foster him myself but of course(keeping him in the spare bedroom away from Bosco and Reyna) I'm leaving on vacation in a week and can't count on the OH to care for him and keep him seperated from the other two, it's a big enough step I have to count on him to care for Drifter and Reyna. :roll:


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

I hope he finds a home soon. He sure is handsome, I think Sugar sees a potential cat friend in him hehe :lol:


----------

